# Southern Splore Tour Pt4 : Danbury Palace : June 2012



## Mars Lander (Aug 9, 2012)

After our wonderings at the wonders of Lilesden Sshhhh... , Luckpants and I headed north, cutting past London marvelling at the unsightlyness of that red frame thing near the soon to be and now is Olympic stadium we're off to Chelmsford..ish

Too late to take a peek and we were getting more shattered by the minute we found some woods and a place to camp therein, only a couple of beers and we were out like lights, we awoke to a rare blazing sunny day , just ripe for sploring, and Danbury Palace was firmly in our sights, no one could tell the story of its past better than the legend that is NELLY >>>[ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/forumdisplay.php?f=68"]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/forumdisplay.php?f=68[/ame]

This was for me anyway the Jewel of the tour a PALACE FFS! Must mention here special and big thanks to SK for the help with this 

Things went pretty smoothly and relatively without a hitch and we were in and it felt naughty 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ACCESS++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++







unlike Nelly and co's adventure we always get as high as we can pretty fast






and work our way down






This abstractly reminded me of a ship in_ Star Wars_






no homage here tho only domage (groan) , you see what i did there haha






I was well into this place, am a bit fed up places that are too trashed, this was pretty special I mean even the floorboards were still down....WIN











and the fireplaces are still in, this for me is akin to a mirage











Like some other grand gaffs featured of late this also has _THE_ staircase






and pretty special it is too...






also I encounter my first splore spiral albeit thoroughly in contrast to the rest of the house's artchitecture and seemingly thrown in with scant regard and gay abandon, how rude and inopportune to say the least 






With such distaste in the air I seek more finery and am soon obliged, I mean check this mother out, door knob or what or wannabe star of Africa lool. 






The lower floor rooms have fantastic light , like the sheen on the wood






and the windows...











Ah well its time for the off , we've had it pretty quiet , altho there are cars whizzing about every now and again, we thought we could hear someone with hedge trimmers just outside but it wasn't, it turned out to be the BIGGEST hornet/wasp/flyingdinosaur we ever saw the size of a disposable lighter hope Luckypants puts his pik up of it, the noise its wings made.

Anyway time to split....






... thanks for looking we off now to a crazy place you all know and love, look out for our last installment. Cheers guys n gals 

Sshhhh.... and Luckpants will be along to share theirs too too​


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 9, 2012)

This was the one of the main reasons for our explore down south and though i was impressed i must admit i felt the majority was a little bare and in some way soulless, the fireplaces were beautiful and and the staircase so it was worth the effort to see 





















Fantastic fireplace





Even a palace needs a bog










Thanks for looking​


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice set of pictures you two .



















































​


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 9, 2012)

Great pics all! Stunning building 

Think this Palace is in for a hell of a bumpy ride with the number of people that are planning a trip here...


----------



## Pen15 (Aug 9, 2012)

What a brace o belters !!!

Translated: Two great sets of images there, love both of your styles


----------



## Pen15 (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry Luckypants Just posted the comment as you were putting up your images. 

Top Notch Trio !!!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 10, 2012)

what a brill venture you all had..love your reports so much time goes into them..thankyou for sharing you crazy crew!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Brilliant photos, brings back good memories  I think I missed the spiral stairs though.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 10, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Ah well its time for the off , we've had it pretty quiet , altho there are cars whizzing about every now and again, we thought we could hear someone with hedge trimmers just outsidebut it wasn't it turned out to be the BIGGEST hornet/wasp/flyingdinosaur we ever saw the size of a disposable lighter hope Luckypants puts his pik up of it, the noise its wings made.



Found it 




​


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 10, 2012)

Great stuff, i filmed it but you cant tell out how big it is from it really, you should of stroked it


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 10, 2012)

I never tire of looking at this site so many amazing features! thanks all for superb photos.


----------



## nelly (Aug 10, 2012)

Absolute quality photos and I feel humbled!! I don't do compliments very well so we'll leave it there, but thank you.

I used to splore from the top down too, until we done a manor house a couple of years ago and walked though one of the upper bedrooms, all of a sudden the floor turned to a soggy sort of sponge and myself and SK had to get of it pretty carefully but quickly, when we got to the room below it we found that the whole of the floor above in that section of the building was held up on the rafters with Acrow Props, so it's always bottom upwards for me now


----------



## pumice (Aug 11, 2012)

Stunning pics and a great report! Thanks a lot.


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 11, 2012)

Magnificent place, superb photos everyone


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 18, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Love the way you guys have captured the place and so more than have done it justice
> 
> Really big thumbs up to you all and more so for getting in



Thankyou and thanks for the heads up on this place, you made Altdayouts day!!!


----------



## Ratters (Aug 18, 2012)

Great shots all of you  Excellent. Really like the look of this place but it's a long way across for us


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 23, 2012)

Really nice place, great pics... nice one..


----------

